# The Twenty Dollar Bill by Elmore Hammes



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Having just received the ninth 5-star review for The Twenty Dollar Bill - Kindle edition $1.99, I decided it was overdue for me to post a specific thread for the book on the Book Bazaar thread.

This book is a personal favorite of mine, and is also my top-selling title in print and in e-book format. Of course, for me that means hundreds of copies, not thousands!

Here's a brief description of the book:

Follow the path of a twenty dollar bill as it is stolen, given, spent or otherwise passed from person to person, traveling from place to place.

No bombastic explosions, steamy sex scenes, political intrigue or cosmic encounters. Just slices of life from the people you walk by every day - glimpses into how ordinary people interact, how they think, how they feel and how they love.

A contemporary novel exploring every day interactions and relationships.









_--changed image link to Kindle link. Betsy_

I appreciate your taking a look, and I will be happy to answer any questions you might have about the book (or others I have written).
Elmore Hammes
Author and Reader
Also available: The Twenty Dollar Bill - Paperback $9.95 or less when discounted!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Who'd of thunk it?  
WheresGeorge dot com in book form.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

KayakerNC,

My sister's father-in-law encountered a "Where's George" bill a year ago, and I helped him log an entry on their web site.

There are also some similarities in concept to the film Twenty Bucks, which I was informed about when discussing my book shortly after the print edition came out. I of course had to run out and get the movie, and enjoyed it (I left a review on the Amazon page).

Thanks for the comment.
Elmore


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I read this!  It was very good! I think it was one of my first Kindle purchases!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

lIKES THIS


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I read this last year and enjoyed it.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Read this a while ago, and recently finished Not Fit For Human Consumption. Now I'm going to have to get your other books!


----------



## happyreader (Mar 21, 2009)

I also enjoyed this book.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too! I read it last year, and it was terrific!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words - it makes it all worth while.
Elmore


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I read it quite a while ago and I have told Elmore before; that he needs to come out with a sequel....hint, hint. 
A very good read.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

sjc said:


> I read it quite a while ago and I have told Elmore before; that he needs to come out with a sequel....hint, hint.
> A very good read.


I am more likely to "spin off" a character into a more traditional format short story or novel rather than do another book using the same concept.

But if a true sequel was done... would you prefer the same characters, or a brand new list of people whom the twenty dollar bill passes through their lives?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gee, Elmore.  Make it a 100 dollar bill.  Or maybe a 1000 dollar bill.  We could see how the "other side" lives!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I am more likely to "spin off" a character into a more traditional format short story or novel rather than do another book using the same concept.
> 
> But if a true sequel was done... would you prefer the same characters, or a brand new list of people whom the twenty dollar bill passes through their lives?


I would love a combination of some old and new characters. I loved having that brief glimpse into their lives, but would love to revisit some of them.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't updated this in a while - reviews for The Twenty Dollar Bill continue to be favorable - there are more than a dozen 5-star reviews posted on Amazon now.

I also recently participated in the Fascinating Authors interview series on Blog Talk Radio and discussed The Twenty Dollar Bill. You can listen to the interview on their archive page at: http://www.fascinatingauthors.com/podcasts/elmore-hammes-the-twenty-dollar-bill/

FYI, Amazon currently has it discounted from the already low price of $1.99 to just $1.59.

Thanks again for all the support from the Kindleboards readers!

Elmore Hammes


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I appreciate the continued support for my novel, The Twenty Dollar Bill. November has turned into the best sales month ever for it - which is still less than a hundred copies, but it is nice to see a novel that has been out there for a while still garnering sales.

Amazon's random discounting for Kindle books is currently off for this one, but it is still quite affordable at $1.99.

I've just released another novel, a modern fantasy, Through The Arch, which is $9.95 for the paperback. I hope to have the Kindle edition out for that within a week or two.

Thanks for taking a look!
Elmore Hammes


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Was one of the first to read the twenty...and am still hopeful for a sequel.  Congrats on all of your success.  Xoxoox.  you are a treasure...sjc.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I updated this listing.

The Twenty Dollar Bill is featured today on The Cheap Kindle Daily web site (which is hosted by Kindleboards author T.M. Souders):

http://cheapkindledaily.wordpress.com/2012/03/03/todays-featured-read-93/

With a list price of $2.99, Amazon currently has it available for $1.99. It has 14 5-star reviews for an overall rating of 4.8 stars.

Thanks for taking a look!

Elmore


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> It's been a while since I updated this listing.
> 
> The Twenty Dollar Bill is featured today on The Cheap Kindle Daily web site (which is hosted by Kindleboards author T.M. Souders):
> 
> ...


READ it a long time ago: LOVED it..."WAITING PATIENTLY FOR PART TWO"


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

sjc said:


> READ it a long time ago: LOVED it..."WAITING PATIENTLY FOR PART TWO"


Thanks so much - I will certainly let you know if a sequel comes out - so far new stories have been tapping me on the shoulder, insisting they get a chance.

My soon-to-be-released book, while having a science fiction setting, is primarily about a man who learns to see other people, and himself, in a different way when all of a sudden the whole world freezes in place around him. The inner dialogue is very much in keeping with the tone of The Twenty Dollar Bill. I will be posting more about The Day Everything Stopped once I have it published for the Kindle (will probably be late this month or in April).


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I've decided to try out a new cover for the e-book edition of The Twenty Dollar Bill.

The primary reason was feedback received regarding the text in the thumbnail being very difficult to read. I also decided to use an new image to better show the bill being passed from person to person.

Here's the new cover (the interior was updated a little while ago to add an author bio and working TOC, but otherwise the story is the same):


This remains my most-reviewed (with 14 5-Star reviews and an overall 4.8 Star rating) novel.

Thanks for taking a look!
Elmore


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

love it.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

sjc said:


> love it.


Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

The Kindle Fire Department (KFD) is featuring The Twenty Dollar Bill as their ebook of the day:
http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/05/twenty-dollar-bill-kindle-book-of-day.html

They had some very nice words to say about it ("... Extremely highly rated and destined to be a classic...") , I was quite pleased with the post.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I am having the very first FREE promotion for The Twenty Dollar Bill.

Currently listed at $3.99, it will be FREE today and tomorrow.

It's been picked up by Ereader News Today (still crossing my fingers for Pixel of Ink), so hopefully this will be a good initial free run!

Also free on the non-US sites, here's the direct link for UK (since that is the only one currently supported by the link-maker): The Twenty Dollar Bill

Here's a brief description of the book:

Follow the path of a twenty dollar bill as it is stolen, given, spent or otherwise passed from person to person, traveling from place to place.

No bombastic explosions, steamy sex scenes, political intrigue or cosmic encounters. Just slices of life from the people you walk by every day - glimpses into how ordinary people interact, how they think, how they feel and how they love.

A contemporary novel exploring every day interactions and relationships.

Overall 4.8 rating with 14 of 17 reviews rating it 5 Stars.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Read it a long time ago; loved it.  SEQUEL!!  Didn't we already have this sequel discussion Mr?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

sjc said:


> Read it a long time ago; loved it. SEQUEL!! Didn't we already have this sequel discussion Mr?


Yes, and there are still some other novels that are clamoring for my attention... but The Twenty Dollar Bill continues to receive very nice reviews, and its initial free promotion through the KDP Select Program was by far my most successful promotion to date - so a sequel is certainly a possibility!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I bumped this topic. The Twenty Dollar Bill now has 29 reviews, with 21 of those rating it 5 stars. The most recent review had me blushing - it was from a reader who also sent me an e-mail, and I had a nice dialogue with him about the book.

Hope you have the time to take a look at this.
Thanks,
Elmore


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad you bumped this thread.  
As you well know; I read it ages ago and raved then...raving now.

Sequel.


----------

